

Radial accelerator - feanor
https://github.com/singularian/radialaccelerator
The recent chip accelerator is a linear accelerator. It looks like they used a linear channel for the chip. I believe this view of accelerators is incorrect and accelerators need to use a looping radial channel which would allow for 1000 kilometer or more accelerators. a centimeter array could contain a 50 meter accelerator.
A linear accelerator is inefficient relative to a looped structure.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.natureworldnews.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;4234&#x2F;20130930&#x2F;accelerator-chip-reduce-size-cost-particle-accelerators-videos.htm
======
feanor
The recent chip accelerator is a linear accelerator. It looks like they used a
linear channel for the chip. I believe this view of accelerators is incorrect
and accelerators need to use a looping radial channel which would allow for
1000 kilometer or more accelerators. a centimeter array could contain a 50
meter accelerator. A linear accelerator is inefficient relative to a looped
structure.

[http://www.natureworldnews.com/articles/4234/20130930/accele...](http://www.natureworldnews.com/articles/4234/20130930/accelerator-
chip-reduce-size-cost-particle-accelerators-videos.htm)

